# May 2021 Purchases!



## despair

It's May and starting another thread for reveal posts! Still waiting for the Fruits Edit for this year's Paula's Ibiza collection to release in June so I don't think I would be able to contribute to this thread, but never say never!


----------



## mi.kay

Starting my month with 3 small Loewe purchases! Here they are...


First, a pair of butterfly sunglasses for everyday use




Next, the Paula's Ibiza small parrot pouch. One side is black, one side is white. Lined in the herringbone cotton material same as their dustbag.








Lastly, the square basket bag that has been pretty much sold out in my country. Managed to get one because of a lovely SA! 
I placed the parrot pouch inside the basket bag.



This is how the small pouch looks like inside



For reference next to my 6 month old small puzzle.


----------



## despair

Great idea to use the pouch inside the basket bag!


----------



## despair

Just when I said I won't be contributing to this thread... Well at least I wasn't the one buying these items, just sharing what my partner got. Haha.

He bought the large slit tote after trying it on the previous time we were at the boutique:


Then also bought the octopus bag as a "bag charm" for the slit tote:


His SA also gifted a pretty unique gift from the Paula's Ibiza collection:


A reusable mask in the lunar calendar design of this year's capsule collection! The instruction says good for up to 50 washes so this freebie is actually on par with what some of the other luxury houses are selling as a product! Pretty impressed and hopefully can get another one when we check out the Fruits Edit in June...


----------



## yahoo33

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/loewe-grained-calfskin-mini-gate-crossbody-bag-steel-blue-708502

I just bought this. I think they might have messed up on the listing. It says mini, but the picture and description equal small. I guess I will see when I receive the bag. It's such a good price for the size (if it ends up being small) and condition, so I couldn't say no.


----------



## despair

yahoo33 said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/loewe-grained-calfskin-mini-gate-crossbody-bag-steel-blue-708502
> 
> I just bought this. I think they might have messed up on the listing. It says mini, but the picture and description equal small. I guess I will see when I receive the bag. It's such a good price for the size (if it ends up being small) and condition, so I couldn't say no.


That definitely looks like a small! Congrats on scooping up a deal!


----------



## leooh

Hi despair! Glad to see a familiar name over here! My first foray into loewe...


----------



## atoizzard5

Finally purchased a preloved small puzzle in sand/mink this morning! But now I hear SSense is having their sale soon (private sale started today)... I live in Canada where a new small puzzle is over $4000 after tax so we’ll see what the sale price is! I read a thread where someone bought a new tan small puzzle for $2200 last year from SSense so if it’s anywhere near the $2500 mark I’ll return the preloved and buy new lol.


----------



## Greentea

leooh said:


> Hi despair! Glad to see a familiar name over here! My first foray into loewe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079531


I love this color so much


----------



## leooh

Greentea said:


> I love this color so much


Thanks, my first yellow bag


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Hi despair! Glad to see a familiar name over here! My first foray into loewe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079531


*waves*

Lovely color!! This is a small hammock?


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> *waves*
> 
> Lovely color!! This is a small hammock?


Yes, a small hammock, i find the shape so interesting and fun!


----------



## totally

atoizzard5 said:


> Finally purchased a preloved small puzzle in sand/mink this morning! But now I hear SSense is having their sale soon (private sale started today)... I live in Canada where a new small puzzle is over $4000 after tax so we’ll see what the sale price is! I read a thread where someone bought a new tan small puzzle for $2200 last year from SSense so if it’s anywhere near the $2500 mark I’ll return the preloved and buy new lol.



That was probably me! Right now there's a multicolour Sand/Avocado green for C$2849 in the private sale and stock levels seem to be good. Usually if it's low stock it'll say "ONLY # REMAINING". The way SSENSE sales work is that they drop prices weekly after the sale goes public, usually on a Monday. They also have a price adjustment policy within 14 days of purchase. I actually bought my Puzzle for around $2500 last year and got a price adjustment after.

24s.com is another website that has Loewe bags for slightly under Canadian MSRP, though it'll likely still be over C$3000. However, Loewe is usually excluded from promo codes. The only way to get a "discount" is if you spend at least C$500 on their website to get 10% of your next purchase in the form of a gift voucher. I don't consider that a real discount since it's designed to get you to buy more things off their site - it only counts if you wanted more than one thing in the first place!


----------



## atoizzard5

totally said:


> That was probably me! Right now there's a multicolour Sand/Avocado green for C$2849 in the private sale and stock levels seem to be good. Usually if it's low stock it'll say "ONLY # REMAINING". The way SSENSE sales work is that they drop prices weekly after the sale goes public, usually on a Monday. They also have a price adjustment policy within 14 days of purchase. I actually bought my Puzzle for around $2500 last year and got a price adjustment after.
> 
> 24s.com is another website that has Loewe bags for slightly under Canadian MSRP, though it'll likely still be over C$3000. However, Loewe is usually excluded from promo codes. The only way to get a "discount" is if you spend at least C$500 on their website to get 10% of your next purchase in the form of a gift voucher. I don't consider that a real discount since it's designed to get you to buy more things off their site - it only counts if you wanted more than one thing in the first place!



Thanks a lot!! I didn’t know how SSENSE sale system works so that’s helpful to know. You really got an amazing deal on your tan puzzle!

I saw the sand/avocado one you posted in the sales thread, it’s beautiful and definitely one I’d consider. I purchased the preloved sand/mink for $1690 USD in very good condition (still waiting to receive it).

I was actually going to buy the sand/mink new from 24S (I’ve purchased other bags from there and had great experiences) but then I saw the preloved one and figured saving $1000+ is worth it!


----------



## LRG

Got the basket bag so I can use it this summer! It’s my first Loewe bag, but probably won’t be my only as I’ve started to look at the Puzzle bag.


----------



## sharcee

Snagged this from SSENSE for private sale  haven’t seen it in person and very few English reviews online so excited to see!!! Have the medium puzzle in tan so I know their quality is


----------



## Egel

sharcee said:


> Snagged this from SSENSE for private sale  haven’t seen it in person and very few English reviews online so excited to see!!! Have the medium puzzle in tan so I know their quality is
> 
> View attachment 5082530


That colour is gorgous


----------



## muggles

Just bought this from FASHIONPHILE! Supposed to be here Tuesday! I have never seen one IRL, looking forward to this! When I visit my daughter in Miami next time, I’ll go to the store in person! I was there in January but could kick myself for not going in!
I


----------



## IWICBTAll!

leooh said:


> Hi despair! Glad to see a familiar name over here! My first foray into loewe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079531


Beautiful!  I'm thinking about getting the same bag in Ocean


----------



## yahoo33

My new small blue gate!


----------



## sharcee

may or may not have also purchased this small gate yesterday  i believe i've officially caught the Loewe bug and can't quite shake it


----------



## muggles

My puzzle arrived from FASHIONPHILE! I’m hooked! Totally wish I had discovered Loewe a long time ago! I’ve bought so many bags Balenciaga, Bottega, Celine but nothing thrills me like Loewe does!


----------



## mi.kay

Was 1 day late to the sale in-store and many items were sold out already. Only managed to pick up a pair of sneakers at 50% off. Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## despair

Collected my 50% off ballet sneakers today in the Casa Loewe store, our SA was super accommodating and we tried on multiple pieces of ready to wear even though we didn't get anything other than the shoes today. Am slightly tempted to pull the trigger on one of the Ken Price puzzles but still thinking about the Fruits Edit... The SA also gifted us a Paula's Ibiza fan as well as another mask!


----------



## despair

Separately my Paula's Ibiza tie die hoodie from Matchesfashion also made its appearance today - got the last piece on the site at a substantial discount (US$244). It's a size M and is quite form fitting, but because it's a very thick gauge cotton I think a size L would sag and fold rather unattractively...


----------



## tamqnn

despair said:


> Collected my 50% off ballet sneakers today in the Casa Loewe store, our SA was super accommodating and we tried on multiple pieces of ready to wear even though we didn't get anything other than the shoes today. Am slightly tempted to pull the trigger on one of the Ken Price puzzles but still thinking about the Fruits Edit... The SA also gifted us a Paula's Ibiza fan as well as another mask!
> View attachment 5087297
> View attachment 5087298



Love the shoes!

I wonder if the sale is currently private for selected customers only. I texted my SA in California and she said the sale isn’t open yet. And I couldn’t see the sale price for items online when I clicked on the link you provided.

Maybe it’s a good sign to save my money anyway


----------



## despair

tamqnn said:


> Love the shoes!
> 
> I wonder if the sale is currently private for selected customers only. I texted my SA in California and she said the sale isn’t open yet. And I couldn’t see the sale price for items online when I clicked on the link you provided.
> 
> Maybe it’s a good sign to save my money anyway


I'm in Singapore so you may need to wait for the US site and sale to go live? I think the sales are coordinated across all regions (based on the ordering experience during the Loewe x Totoro release) so you should see it live soon!


----------



## mi.kay

despair said:


> Separately my Paula's Ibiza tie die hoodie from Matchesfashion also made its appearance today - got the last piece on the site at a substantial discount (US$244). It's a size M and is quite form fitting, but because it's a very thick gauge cotton I think a size L would sag and fold rather unattractively...
> View attachment 5087300


Your shoes match your hoodie


----------



## tamqnn

despair said:


> I'm in Singapore so you may need to wait for the US site and sale to go live? I think the sales are coordinated across all regions (based on the ordering experience during the Loewe x Totoro release) so you should see it live soon!



Oooh, that cleared things up a lot. Thank you so much! I’m eyeing the same sneakers you got but maybe in blue. How do you like them?


----------



## despair

tamqnn said:


> Oooh, that cleared things up a lot. Thank you so much! I’m eyeing the same sneakers you got but maybe in blue. How do you like them?


Quite comfortable and true to size! But the tongue honestly looks quite cheap for something that so expensive.


----------



## despair

mi.kay said:


> Your shoes match your hoodie


I don't think that hoodie can match with anything else that's bright or I'll risk ending up looking like Ronald McDonald haha


----------



## muggles

She’s here and in use and I love this bag! Why did I wait so long? Why didn’t I go in the store when I was in Miami? I stood right outside and told myself not to go in! Why? I seriously love the puzzle bag and Loewe! Pics aren’t good! Everything I photograph in this cabin looks strange!


----------



## yahoo33

Not a purchase post, but I need the forum's help. I bought a blue small gate bag (which I posted here), but I also own the large gate bum bag. I obvs don't need both. Which one would you keep?


----------



## atoizzard5

yahoo33 said:


> Not a purchase post, but I need the forum's help. I bought a blue small gate bag (which I posted here), but I also own the large gate bum bag. I obvs don't need both. Which one would you keep?



Do you use the bum bag? Which bag have you been using more frequently?

Personally I prefer smaller bags since I don’t carry much but it really depends on what fits your needs and lifestyle. How long have you had the bum bag and how often have you worn it?

Some people don’t mind having multiple of a similar style for example, there are some folks here who have a few puzzles in different colours. Are the bags different enough for you to consider keeping both if you can’t pick one to keep?


----------



## yahoo33

atoizzard5 said:


> Do you use the bum bag? Which bag have you been using more frequently?
> 
> Personally I prefer smaller bags since I don’t carry much but it really depends on what fits your needs and lifestyle. How long have you had the bum bag and how often have you worn it?
> 
> Some people don’t mind having multiple of a similar style for example, there are some folks here who have a few puzzles in different colours. Are the bags different enough for you to consider keeping both if you can’t pick one to keep?



Ive had the bum bag for a year now, but due to the pandemic, really haven't used it. I haven't used the other one yet because I'm still deciding.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Not from the current season but this is 'the color that got away' for me  I'm parting with my large black puzzle and this truly is a nice, featherweight replacement


----------



## DAMER

yahoo33 said:


> My new small blue gate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085401


Congrats - what a find!
I have the exact same one (small steel blue) and love it to bits! It’s so easy and awesome - had it for quite some time and loved it so much so that I ended up buying a light caramel one (same size) a few months back. Light caramel is gorgeous and fun, but Steel Blue is my first love and a trusted companion.


----------



## DAMER

yahoo33 said:


> Not a purchase post, but I need the forum's help. I bought a blue small gate bag (which I posted here), but I also own the large gate bum bag. I obvs don't need both. Which one would you keep?


One could argue that there might be a place for both, but if you need to choose one - I would keep the small gate.
Here is a pic of mine - my Steel Blue is nearly 2 yrs old and it prompted me to eventually add another one to my collection .


----------



## Egel

yahoo33 said:


> Not a purchase post, but I need the forum's help. I bought a blue small gate bag (which I posted here), but I also own the large gate bum bag. I obvs don't need both. Which one would you keep?


This is heavilly fuelled by emotion because the first time I saw a gate bag was Tilda Swinton wearing it. I love her aesthetic, immediately fell for the bag and first loves never die.

There are people who love the bum bag and will actually use it as such, but I think most of us saw the bum bag as a trendy fad. If you don't need both, I would keep the classic and feel this is the time to sell the bum bag.


----------



## yahoo33

Egel said:


> This is heavilly fuelled by emotion because the first time I saw a gate bag was Tilda Swinton wearing it. I love her aesthetic, immediately fell for the bag and first loves never die.
> 
> There are people who love the bum bag and will actually use it as such, but I think most of us saw the bum bag as a trendy fad. If you don't need both, I would keep the classic and feel this is the time to sell the bum bag.



I used the bum bag the other day and wasn't in love with anymore. It's too bulky on the body. I just submitted it to Fashionphile, here's hoping for a good quote.


----------



## Egel

yahoo33 said:


> I used the bum bag the other day and wasn't in love with anymore. It's too bulky on the body. I just submitted it to Fashionphile, here's hoping for a good quote.


That was a quick decision. Sometimes it can take one wear to know something doesn't work anymore.


----------



## brenbrensg

Managed to get my hands on the Small Cubi bag in May, after this went out of stock for such a long time!


----------

